# DS #2699: Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood (Europe)



## shaunj66 (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3709^^
*GBATEMP DOES NOT HOST ROMS! ASKING FOR ROMS = INSTABAN!*

*To use the ARM7 patch on ROMs, please see this topic.*


----------



## javad (Sep 23, 2008)

YEAH


----------



## Duckula (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, lots of releases today.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 23, 2008)

Works on G6 Real btw.


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ugh, I won't be playing this till the us version comes out. I still haven't started kirby, and I have a lot of tests this week. Hopefully, it will be good though.


----------



## Prime (Sep 23, 2008)

Hm, Might give this one a try.


----------



## Rehehelly (Sep 23, 2008)

Best tuesday night evar


----------



## Clau46 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thnx


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep. This is one hell of a day.


----------



## noONE (Sep 23, 2008)

oh dear.. god.. too much epicness.. can't handle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just started Kirby.. and i need to try out lego batman.. and now this comes!? 
this'll be a very busy DS-weekmonth!


----------



## Edgedancer (Sep 23, 2008)

This is a great week. I am going on an 8 hour car trip down to Melborne next week and this is going to be bliss.


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 23, 2008)

What is the file's name?


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 23, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> Best tuesday night evar


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 23, 2008)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> What is the file's name?


Did you even look at the news topic? We collect and post ROM information for a reason...


----------



## Zantheo (Sep 23, 2008)

Has it been dumped yet?


----------



## Prime (Sep 23, 2008)

Silly questions >_<



			
				King Zargo said:
			
		

> What is the file's name?
> 
> I believe it is xpa-scdb like the release post says.
> 
> ...



If it wasn't then this topic wouldn't have existed.


When a game is posted here that means it has been dumped and it among the internets.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Too much games! DAMMIT! I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR ALL THAT! 

I think I'll give priority to this one.. just because I'm hoping to see a good Sonic game for some time now


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 23, 2008)

So.Many.Games.


Still playing Kirby atm,but i'll probably play this next.


----------



## zooo (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, what a night. Gonna have to delete some crap off my SD card.. Shouldn't be hard since I haven't touched a DS game for months, been playing Ninja 5-O GBA instead


----------



## Zantheo (Sep 23, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Silly questions >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always ask silly questions when excited


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 23, 2008)

DOWNLOADED and ready to try it out! Been impatiently waiting since they day it was announced. Yay, Bioware RPG.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 23, 2008)

Only thing that can make my day better is Disgaea DS


*Blows the thick looking layer of dust off his DS*


----------



## jos7960 (Sep 23, 2008)

Doenst work on my m3real booting with Sakura. Boots a white screen.

Hmm  ill download the triple loader and try with all three.

Works with the Itouch firmware!


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 23, 2008)

So many games, so little time.


----------



## zidane_genome (Sep 23, 2008)

I hate that it takes so long for the roms to be frozen... grrrrr... damn india...


----------



## DespizingU (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, what an awesome day.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 23, 2008)

Apart from some of the amusing dialogue I'm finding this game really poor. Why the flying fuck are their humans in my Sonic games. Especially humans that look like they came straight out of a 90s American breakfast cereal box cover. No I will not "chop your wood" you hillbillly fuck. 

Game feels very slow and clumsy, and the controls are nasty too.. And what is with the NASTY NASTY art on the episode title screens? Looks like some shoddy fan art off of Deviantart. 

Disapointed!

Back to kirby.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 23, 2008)

aww. if its bad, then there is no point in having an EXCLUSIVE sonic game to the DS only. :[
will try after kirby


----------



## da_head (Sep 23, 2008)

woah, so many releases today. i haven't touched my ds since ffiv. mebe i actually have a reason to start playin again lol


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 23, 2008)

Omg! What an amazing daaaaay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Thank you iNF!!


----------



## Orc (Sep 23, 2008)

Found it meh too. Fortunately, I didn't buy this one unlike Kirby (which I'll be getting in November :/ )... hooray ROMs.
I'll probably force my cousin to sit through it and just tell me the story if it ever gets interesting.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Haven't played it yet.. but if not even BioWare can save Sonic.. SEGA should just bury the little hedgehog and let him rest in peace..


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 23, 2008)

OK, is this any good?

Seriously, I highly doubt an RPG will make an awesome Sonic game, but am willing to listen if people say otherwise.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Sep 23, 2008)

Doesn't work on R4

Could not access save data message

Oh well!

Anyone know of any fix?


----------



## bytz (Sep 23, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on R4
> 
> Could not access save data message
> 
> ...



works fine on R4 with Ysmenu.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 23, 2008)

Not working with my Slot-2 M3 either. Shame too, for the longest time every game I've attempted to play has loaded up smoothly up until now...


----------



## monaug5 (Sep 23, 2008)

The game is excellent!


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 23, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Haven't played it yet.. but if not even BioWare can save Sonic.. SEGA should just bury the little hedgehog and let him rest in peace..



Sonic Chronicles got awesome reviews. The game looks stunning and the gameplay rocks, Bioware did a great job imo


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 23, 2008)

Bwahahahaha, now the R4 has become obsolete for sure! Not even wanting to BOOT the game >.>:; this is fail for the R4.

"LIEK OMG MAEK NU FURMWEAR PLZ R4TEAM!"


But in all seriousness, This game looks decent. Odd style graphics, hopefully decent gameplay. Sonic just doesn't seem to manage an RPG.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 23, 2008)

bytz said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same on my M3Simply.. think it's time to install the Ysmenu


----------



## -GJ- (Sep 23, 2008)

Any fix for R4 yet? Can't play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow man, it's always like this. It just seems like an orgy after going most of the summer without much to speak of. But the last month has just been crazy with good games to play, and this week is even worse (better). I'm really gonna savor this one, though. I'm not a huge, huge Sonic fan, but I am a huge, huge Bioware fan, and this has been looking better and better every time I see it.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 23, 2008)

so it's getting mixed reviews?
im hearing "its a great game and got good reviews"
and "this game isnt all that great"
guess ill have to see for myself.
i was expecting something really good though


----------



## zooo (Sep 23, 2008)

Hm... So far, not hugely impressed. Like someone said already the controls are a pain in the ass. Oh well, I'll endure it and see if it's worth putting up with.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone with an R4/M3Simply tried ARM-7 fix ?


----------



## berlinka (Sep 23, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> oh dear.. god.. too much epicness.. can't handle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel exactly the same dude. One month there's nothing at all. And now suddenly a FLOOD of good games...where to start, where to start!


----------



## incinerator (Sep 23, 2008)

Anybody having any luck with an M3 Perfect SD?  Mine gives me two black screens on any combination of settings


----------



## Loginer (Sep 23, 2008)

To everyone with an R4: Just patch the arm7, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 23, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Not working with my Slot-2 M3 either. Shame too, for the longest time every game I've attempted to play has loaded up smoothly up until now...


Don't say that!  That's all I have.  ;_;


----------



## Perseid (Sep 23, 2008)

Does not work on M3 Real Sakura, does work on M3 Real original firmware.

Also works on EZ-5.


----------



## Azadar (Sep 23, 2008)

DOES NOT WORK ON M3-SIMPLY either... DAMN IT THIS IS THE ONE I WANTED!!!!!!!


----------



## JPH (Sep 23, 2008)

apelarz said:
			
		

> Has it been dumped yet?


Nope, not yet.


----------



## albel005 (Sep 23, 2008)

this game is awesome so far now i cant wait for disgaea


----------



## Metal Overlord (Sep 23, 2008)

It won't work on my R4! It there a fix or something to get it working?


----------



## laurozza (Sep 23, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> It won't work on my R4! It there a fix or something to get it working?


Arm7fix or Ysmenu.


----------



## geminisama (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes it has. o.O

Gah, it didn't quote right. That was in response to JPH's post, "Nope, not yet"


----------



## Metal Overlord (Sep 23, 2008)

How do I use a ARM7 fix?


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 23, 2008)

Damn...



This game isn`t that good... I trusted Bioware. Atleast it isnt a heaping pile of shit, like most other sonic games. The engine doesn`t feel very smooth. I will try this game more. I also didn't like jumping over hurdles to catch an enemy.


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 23, 2008)

woah, was not expected this one. now i dont have to wait for the americans to get it


----------



## Cyburn2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

Put YSMenu onto my R4, will try the game when I find it.


----------



## JPH (Sep 23, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> How do I use a ARM7 fix?


See this topic.


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 23, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> How do I use a ARM7 fix?


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=1005

thats the fix


Then, download DSLazy, extract the rom, replace the ARM7 file, then recompile it.










a question to all others with YSMenu - Does YSMenu fix the R4 problem with Narin's cheat list? Never used YSM yet!


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 23, 2008)

Good Guide in my sig.. Use that one..


*EDIT:* http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=1265830


----------



## kedest (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmm so it requires a fix first eh?
I'm gonna let this one pass then, Sonic never really interested me.


----------



## hova1 (Sep 23, 2008)

man, i'm still busy with Dragon Quest IV -____- why ist this game so looooooooong


----------



## Tiyuri (Sep 23, 2008)

Not working on my R4, even with the arm7 fix.
Are we sure that fixes it? I'm pretty certain I'm doing it right.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Sep 23, 2008)

Tiyuri said:
			
		

> Not working on my R4, even with the arm7 fix.
> Are we sure that fixes it? I'm pretty certain I'm doing it right.



Use YSmenu, is the only way to run the game in R4 now.


----------



## Zaiga (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome! I'll have to try this.


----------



## Tiyuri (Sep 23, 2008)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> Tiyuri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried that also, unfortunately YSMenu is telling me it "Can't create SAV"
If I choose to ignore creating the save, I get the error "r4patch.dat Can't open loader"

Any ideas?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, I log back on and all rom hell is breaking loose.  To many good games all at once!

I'm going to have a seriously hard time figuring out what to play tonight.  Lovely problem to have, I suppose!

Hopefully this isn't as bad as shaun says.  I have a feeling that may have just been a red herring though.


----------



## Elritha (Sep 23, 2008)

Tiyuri said:
			
		

> I tried that also, unfortunately YSMenu is telling me it "Can't create SAV"
> If I choose to ignore creating the save, I get the error "r4patch.dat Can't open loader"
> 
> Any ideas?



Are you sure YSMenu is working properly for other roms? Works fine on my r4 with YSmenu, no fix needed.


----------



## Tiyuri (Sep 23, 2008)

GreyAlien said:
			
		

> Tiyuri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's not working with any roms at all, no. I'm not sure why though... I followed the instructions carefully, modified the YSMenu.ini as shown..
It seems to just be unable to create any save files.

Any chance you could give me a direct link to the particular version of YSMenu you've used? I'm pretty sure I have the right one however, I followed a link from another thread.


----------



## feds4u (Sep 23, 2008)

I actually like this game quite a bit. Try it for yourself before you make up your mind. I imagine this game will polarize DS fans. You'll either like it or you'll hate it.  Some people may hate it merely because its a Sonic game. That's their loss.  I'm sure the Crash Bandicoot RPG will be more in line with their tastes.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 23, 2008)

The R4 fix will make it work with the Slot-M3 (Forgot it's actual name. lol) for those who are wondering, it's not an R4-only trick.


----------



## vgambit (Sep 23, 2008)

People trying to get ysmenu to work: put the .dat files it asks for on the root of the SD card.

The thing is,  ysmenu sucks anyway. The game locks up after saving, so every time you save, you have to restart the DS if you want to keep playing. The Arm7 fix works fine. If you do it and the rom doesn't work, then you need to make sure you have the latest R4/M3 Simply firmware (1.14).


----------



## 2short (Sep 23, 2008)

I've got an M3 simply, and it's not working, even with the arm7 fix X_x


----------



## Tiyuri (Sep 23, 2008)

vgambit said:
			
		

> People trying to get ysmenu to work: put the .dat files it asks for on the root of the SD card.
> 
> The thing is,  ysmenu sucks anyway. The game locks up after saving, so every time you save, you have to restart the DS if you want to keep playing. The Arm7 fix works fine. If you do it and the rom doesn't work, then you need to make sure you have the latest R4/M3 Simply firmware (1.14).



It's not asking for any .dat files, could you list them for me?
Also, I'm on the latest firmware, 1.18 and I've applied the arm7 fix using sim city (j), and no luck.


----------



## DarkSpace (Sep 23, 2008)

Can anyone make a patch for me because I can't use DSLAzy, my parents don't want the framework on their comp.


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 23, 2008)

just did the Arm7 fix for my R4, works like a charm. Not sure why it works for some and not the others.

I am not running through YSmenu or anything, just used the Arm7 fix.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Sep 23, 2008)

Wouldn't bother patching, game is utter rubbish... can't believe I went through all the effort of getting YSMenu to work just for this pile of garbage.


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 24, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Wouldn't bother patching, game is utter rubbish... can't believe I went through all the effort of getting YSMenu to work just for this pile of garbage.


I figured it wouldn't be that good, but I'm trying it anyway. I guess it just matters on what you like.

Besides, I'm a pretty die-hard sonic fan >.>; I have followed Sonic since I was like...three?


----------



## Tiyuri (Sep 24, 2008)

CPhantom said:
			
		

> just did the Arm7 fix for my R4, works like a charm. Not sure why it works for some and not the others.
> 
> I am not running through YSmenu or anything, just used the Arm7 fix.



What R4 firmware are you on, and what game did you get the arm7.bin from?


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 24, 2008)

Tiyuri said:
			
		

> CPhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.18

and not sure which game it came from, but it's from Curley5959's guide.

I don't even know if it would've NOT worked, it started up pretty nicely.


----------



## Yokimari (Sep 24, 2008)

wow, this game is terrible... Reminds me a lot of Legacy of Goku...


----------



## Tiyuri (Sep 24, 2008)

CPhantom said:
			
		

> Tiyuri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah it worked with that one, thanks a lot


----------



## Azadar (Sep 24, 2008)

anyone have a fix for M3 Simply users?!?


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, playing now...yeah...

Not the greatest so far, but I'm giving it a chance.

I HATE the SOUNDS...thats not MUSIC. So this game will definitely be played with the volume all the way down.

Style is pretty unique so far though, as much as I can see.


----------



## Rod (Sep 24, 2008)

Tried doing the Ysmenu stuff but it didn't work. It doesn't boot any game, starts doing some weird stuff and after "step 12" just gives a "system halt!" warning and stops. I've been wondering for some time now if my R4 isn't a pirate, I guess that must be it.

This may sound rather symplistic, but have any of you tried getting a already created .sav file and booting on R4 to see if it works? Just wondering...


----------



## Fakie! (Sep 24, 2008)

Hiroshi21 said:
			
		

> wow, this game is terrible... Reminds me a lot of *Legacy of Goku...*



Which was incredible


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I don't care what some people or critics are saying, I'm loving this game so far. Let me add to that, I don't really like Sonic games -- never have. But this is a fun RPG, Sonic or otherwise, and it's definitely got Bioware's signature all over it. There are a couple of mechanics and sound effects I don't care for, but again, so far, it's better than expected. And the art design is through the roof; what a gorgeous DS game!


----------



## DataDrain (Sep 24, 2008)

Not working on my Acekard 2; all I'm getting is a white screen.

Anyone else with an Acekard having any luck?


----------



## GSR (Sep 24, 2008)

I have an M3DS Simply with v.1.14 firmware and this is driving me up the wall.  Trying the game clean causes the DS to lock up before even getting to the game, trying it trimmed gives me the save error, and trying it with the ARM7 hack either locks up or starts but then immediately locks up at the "Licensed by Nintendo" screen.

Anyone else on an M3 Simply know how to get this working?

EDIT: v.1.14, sorry.  There is no 1.18.


----------



## knl (Sep 24, 2008)

didn't seem to boot on G6 Lite, but I think the manager didn't trim the games; I doubt both Kirby and Sonic are a perfect 1024mb of info >_>
edit: trimming doesn't work either. gotta wait for a manager update I guess.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 24, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Well, I don't care what some people or critics are saying, I'm loving this game so far. Let me add to that, I don't really like Sonic games -- never have. But this is a fun RPG, Sonic or otherwise, and it's definitely got Bioware's signature all over it. There are a couple of mechanics and sound effects I don't care for, but again, so far, it's better than expected. And the art design is through the roof; what a gorgeous DS game!


:]
that gives me hope


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Sep 24, 2008)

This is just like DX all over again!!! =O

Maybe I try if Soviet Russia approves. ;O


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 24, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Well, I don't care what some people or critics are saying, I'm loving this game so far. Let me add to that, I don't really like Sonic games -- never have. But this is a fun RPG, Sonic or otherwise, and it's definitely got Bioware's signature all over it. There are a couple of mechanics and sound effects I don't care for, but again, so far, it's better than expected. And the art design is through the roof; what a gorgeous DS game!



DS players are used to japanese style RPGs.. totally different than what BioWare does.. if the game has "BioWare's signature" like you say, I can see why some people are hating it..


And I tried the ARM-7 fix and the game still doesn't work on my M3 Simply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: *Followed Curly5959's tutorial ( http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=94755 ) and it's working now! COULD A MOD SUBSTITUTE THE ONE IN THE FIRST POST FOR HIS? THE TUTORIAL IN THE FIRST POST HAS A BROKEN LINK *

I'll post my impressions later


----------



## Alerek (Sep 24, 2008)

Same here. I've tried the arm7 a couple different ways and no dice with M3 DS Simply. I've dreamt about this game since I played SMRPG back in the day, granted my dream was a complete ripoff of it with sonic characters / enviroments / etc..........

I have more than faith in Bioware. I now pray to the gods of M3.


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I guess this completes the (good) Summer DS Game releases. And it does not disappoint.


----------



## dib (Sep 24, 2008)

DataDrain said:
			
		

> Not working on my Acekard 2; all I'm getting is a white screen.
> 
> Anyone else with an Acekard having any luck?


Works fine on my RPG.  Try using AKAIO.


----------



## Novelsito (Sep 24, 2008)

white screen on my r4


----------



## emoo55 (Sep 24, 2008)

heheheh Works on my supercard one ds!!!!!!!! Hurray!!!!!!! for supercard users!!!!!!!


----------



## Link5084 (Sep 24, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> Well, I guess this completes the (good) Summer DS Game releases. And it does not disappoint.



Shouldn't it be starting the good release of Fall DS Games?


----------



## aznvienna (Sep 24, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> Well, I guess this completes the (good) Summer DS Game releases. And it does not disappoint.


Wat about disgaea?


----------



## GSR (Sep 24, 2008)

Hah! Finally got it working in M3 Simply.

1. Get YSMenu via R4Sayuto here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103879&st=0
2. Trim the rom and place it in the root directory.
3. Boot up YSMenu and run the rom with DMA and without reset.  Reset gave me an error, but it might be fixable if you're so inclined.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 24, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If bioware is a company that includes useless minigames and glitching sound, I will never play another BioWare RPG again. And I liked KoToR...


----------



## Novelsito (Sep 24, 2008)

nevermind, it works for me with the guide of curley5959


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 24, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Played until the first "boss".. and I have to agree on the sound.. the sound effects and music are very generic.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The sound effects sound like they were taken from some generic cartoon sfx library and the songs are just bad.. probably better than most new Sonic games (at least they don't have a vocal) but still bad.. hey BioWare! Since you're using classic Sonic areas, why not use the original songs from those areas too eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, indeed.. some minigames are too useless.. why the enemies have to escape from you!? And why do you have to chase them!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Now.. on the other hand.. like irpacynot said, the graphics are gorgeous and the art design is great. Overall, not a bad game.. but not as good as what I was expecting.. but, I played it for just 20 minutes.. I'll give it a chance, BioWare games are usually very lenghty.. so, it might get better..


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 24, 2008)

working on r4 wit 1.18 firmware i just used arm7 patch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  the game is ok.......not what i expected...to much button pressing and running is a bit laggy


----------



## Gerinych (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think it's working for me. I tried to patch it with SimCity DS (U) arm7 file, but it still says that save data can't be accessed. Also, I can't find a hacked arm7.bin.


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Sep 24, 2008)

Gerinych said:
			
		

> I don't think it's working for me. I tried to patch it with SimCity DS (U) arm7 file, but it still says that save data can't be accessed. Also, I can't find a hacked arm7.bin.



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=947...p;#entry1265830


----------



## Nintendotwins (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm having the same problem as everyone else, where sonic chronicles can't read or find the sav file. I've been reading the previous posts and I have gathered an understanding that I have to have ARM7 or YSmenu. Can someone please send me the DIRECT LINK to where to download this and what to do. Please cut down on the technicle terms since I am not that good with computers. Please give me exact instuctions, I looked at the site you told others where you can download YSmenu, but I can't figure out what link is the download link. Please note, I want it in ENGLISH

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nintendotwins (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry, double post


----------



## GSR (Sep 24, 2008)

Nintendotwins said:
			
		

> I'm having the same problem as everyone else, where sonic chronicles can't read or find the sav file. I've been reading the previous posts and I have gathered an understanding that I have to have ARM7 or YSmenu. Can someone please send me the DIRECT LINK to where to download this and what to do. Please cut down on the technicle terms since I am not that good with computers. Please give me exact instuctions, I looked at the site you told others where you can download YSmenu, but I can't figure out what link is the download link. Please note, I want it in ENGLISH
> 
> Thanks for your help!



1. Get YSMenu via R4Sayuto here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103879&st=0 - I recommend making it a standalone .nds file for ease of use.
2. Trim the rom and place it in the root directory.
3. Boot up YSMenu and run the rom with DMA and without reset. Reset gave me an error, but it might be fixable if you're so inclined.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 24, 2008)

Just started.  The touch-screen only controls are saddening.  But I'll stick with it for now.

Edit:  Okay, I'm on Chapter 2 now.  Still grinding my teeth at being unable to use the control pad+buttons, but it doesn't seem like a bad game thus far.  Sure, the music could use some work and I hate the enemy-death sound effect, but I like the game.


----------



## Alerek (Sep 24, 2008)

GSR said:
			
		

> Hah! Finally got it working in M3 Simply.
> 
> 1. Get YSMenu via R4Sayuto here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103879&st=0
> 2. Trim the rom and place it in the root directory.
> 3. Boot up YSMenu and run the rom with DMA and without reset.  Reset gave me an error, but it might be fixable if you're so inclined.




I love you. This method works, for suresies. Sonic RPG goodness tiem.


----------



## knoxvillz (Sep 24, 2008)

i'm not getting any problems with my edge? also why is it that the sfx are really bad??? i hate amy's voice when she gets hit


----------



## jmonee84 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm having some issues with the Acekard 2 using AKAIO 1.2.  The game runs just fine, yet I get a white screen every time I try to save and I have to restart.  The save file is there though, which leads me to believe it is an issue reloading the game.  Any ideas?


----------



## starstremr (Sep 24, 2008)

i get the same with my acekard 2 at least we can play it


----------



## Armenius2410 (Sep 24, 2008)

Just loaded this onto my CycloDS Evo and get the message "The save data could not be accessed. Please turn the power off and reinsert the DS Card." 

Anyone else have issues using a CycloDS Evo for this?


----------



## Nintendotwins (Sep 24, 2008)

GSR said:
			
		

> Nintendotwins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for helping, but Whats DMA, and how do I make it into a nds file? what do i extract? BTW, I have an R4 not m3

Thanks.


----------



## Perseid (Sep 24, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> I actually like this game quite a bit. Try it for yourself before you make up your mind. I imagine this game will polarize DS fans. You'll either like it or you'll hate it.  Some people may hate it merely because its a Sonic game. That's their loss.  I'm sure the Crash Bandicoot RPG will be more in line with their tastes.



...Crash Bandicoot RPG? Was that a joke? I hope? Please? LOL

---

Anyway, the game seems OK so far. It does feel like a Bioware game, more like the older Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale sort of vibe than their newer stuff, but the battle engine feels right in line with a Japanese RPG. This is probably deliberate in an attempt to please both audiences. Unfortunately they may just alienate both instead.

As far as the glitchiness in sound and video, I notice it too but I SERIOUSLY doubt this happens on a retail cart.


----------



## Torte (Sep 24, 2008)

Argh! It's out! Kirby, too! I have rpm class now, then ju jitsu, and I only just got home from work.. argh!!!
So it's a copy of 7 Stars eh?


----------



## Seeker108 (Sep 24, 2008)

This game is just ok so far and why can't we use the damn dpad!!


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 24, 2008)

the recent sonic games have been rather dissapointing~! hopfully this one would be better and go for a change


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 24, 2008)

i have never like sonic games, as all u do is run round and jump and collect stuff..lol

is there something i am missing, or are sonic games lame?


----------



## Armenius2410 (Sep 24, 2008)

Armenius2410 said:
			
		

> Just loaded this onto my CycloDS Evo and get the message "The save data could not be accessed. Please turn the power off and reinsert the DS Card."
> 
> Anyone else have issues using a CycloDS Evo for this?



Fixed by updating Firmware to 1.41. Who knows why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Works like a charm now.


----------



## Cermage (Sep 24, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> i have never like sonic games, as all u do is run round and jump and collect stuff..lol
> 
> is there something i am missing, or are sonic games lame?



i have never like mario games, as all u do is run round and jump and collect stuff..lol

is there something i am missing, or are mariogames lame?

same no? 

anyway, this game is pretty fun ^^ only up to chapter 2 though >_>


----------



## paul3100 (Sep 24, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> have never like mario games, as all u do is run round and jump and collect stuff..lol
> 
> is there something i am missing, or are mariogames lame?
> 
> ...



Couldn't have put it better my self lol

The old story of are you a sonic or mario fan, sonic for me though from the few seconds i tried this on my SCS1 im not impressed!.  Im old school and grew up with sonic on the master system/megadrive so not liking latest sonics.

As for mario .... meh


----------



## Nintendotwins (Sep 24, 2008)

Nintendotwins said:
			
		

> GSR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the repost, but I just want someone to answer lol. I tried putting the things I downloaded from the link you gave me, but I don't know what to do with it all. What is DMA? Its still not working. I feel as if I am missing steps. Thanks.


----------



## Ender15 (Sep 24, 2008)

If you are just joining us and have an R4 or M3Simply what you want to do is in here:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=947...p;#entry1265830

You do not have to do the steps in this color.

So, open dslazy, select your rom, click unpack, drag the arm7.bin to the unpack folder, and click repack to save the new rom.

THAT'S ALL YOU HAVE TO DO.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 24, 2008)

Cant wait for this (I mean to play it) I have it but havent played.. .. Is this the only new one that needs patched.. Or does kirby as well??


----------



## Intimidator88 (Sep 24, 2008)

This game is pretty good so far but i really wish they didnt force you to walk around with your pen all the time but hey ya get used to it after abit.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 24, 2008)

Incomplete said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how the hell did mario come in here ..lol...


----------



## Ilfrit (Sep 24, 2008)

Can someone tell me the correct save type?


----------



## Husky2ooo (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello,

I have used DSBUFF 0.5.

1. Unpack Simcity Creator (US)

2. Copy the arm7.bin to another directory and delete the unpack dir with Simcity Creator.

3. Unpack Sonic Chronicles and overwrite arm7.bin in the unpack dir with the arm7.bin from Simcity Creator.

4. Now press Pack in DSBUFF and copy the new Sonic.nds to your Flashcard (I have a M3 Simply).

Works perfect for me and is really easy.

Have Fun


----------



## Nintendotwins (Sep 24, 2008)

Ender15 said:
			
		

> If you are just joining us and have an R4 or M3Simply what you want to do is in here:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=947...p;#entry1265830
> 
> ...



TY!!!! Worked like a charm, and I'm loving it! Good game, a bit slow paced but all I can say in responce to that is "meh".


----------



## NKM_Atomsk (Sep 24, 2008)

just a quick question. I got Sonic Chronicles working on my M3 simply, after arm7 fix and Max Overload patch. my game now has minor sound bugs, like whenever I open a box it seems like the "box-opening-sound" is lagging or something. did I mess up my rom with the extra Max Overload patch or is that normal?


----------



## Satangel (Sep 24, 2008)

Does this work on the CycloDS without ARM7 patch?


----------



## Jesterace (Sep 24, 2008)

Ender15 said:
			
		

> If you are just joining us and have an R4 or M3Simply what you want to do is in here:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=947...p;#entry1265830
> 
> ...



I confirm that this works for the G6 Lite. I unpacked with DSLazy and patched with the provided arm7.bin. Then when I load it on to the G6 Lite, I used no soft reset, force r+w, and trim rom. And it seems to be working fine here.


----------



## kikoexe (Sep 24, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Does this work on the CycloDS without ARM7 patch?



yes.. works on 1.5 Beta 3


----------



## knoxvillz (Sep 24, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Incomplete said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he was just commenting on the fact that your avatar and sig are from mario which is a game where you also "run around jump and collect suff", much like sonic games which you do not like for some odd reason...

on topic, this game is starting to grow on me it's not as bad as i originally thought but without plenty of good games out it's hard to choose which game to focus on...


----------



## Raika (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG a Sonic RPG by BIOWARE!!! *starts playing with it*........ wtf ive just wasted my savings on this game im not likely to ever play again.


----------



## CyrusVN (Sep 24, 2008)

Ha got it working on my cart now. Gonna play soon after I finish my uni work


----------



## incinerator (Sep 24, 2008)

Lots of talk about the ARM7 fix, but has anyone found a fix for slot-2 cards?  Actually I don't know if it's all slot-2 cards, but the M3 Perfect SD isn't working, at least.

"Perfect" my ass!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'd have to say this one's more for Bioware fans than Sonic fans or even JRPG fans. Like almost every other Bioware RPG, it's built on a foundation of greatness, but it also has some quirks that you can either get over or will turn you off from the experience. Personally, Jade Empire was one of my all-time favorite RPGs, and I lean more toward scoring it as IGN did. So, considering Sonic Chronicles has a lot of the same sensibilities -- albeit geared toward a younger audience -- it's a lot of fun for me. I just wish they had thought out the micro games better. Without linking the combat micro games to music, it doesn't come close to being as enjoyable as what you'd get in EBA or even Spore Creatures. But still, it's a fun-as-heck Bioware RPG. Not sure what some folks were expecting.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 24, 2008)

All fine with latest firmware and dstt


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 24, 2008)

R4 can run anything ... with a patch
Sonic, a game that will never exhaust and the ratings show that plus they thought of a nice name too


----------



## Vermilion (Sep 24, 2008)

Confirmed multi 2 at least, with french.


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 24, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd have to say this one's more for Bioware fans than Sonic fans or even JRPG fans. Like almost every other Bioware RPG, it's built on a foundation of greatness, but it also has some quirks that you can either get over or will turn you off from the experience. Personally, Jade Empire was one of my all-time favorite RPGs, and I lean more toward scoring it as IGN did. So, considering Sonic Chronicles has a lot of the same sensibilities -- albeit geared toward a younger audience -- it's a lot of fun for me. I just wish they had thought out the micro games better. Without linking the combat micro games to music, it doesn't come close to being as enjoyable as what you'd get in EBA or even Spore Creatures. But still, it's a fun-as-heck Bioware RPG. * Not sure what some folks were expecting.*



Just touch screen controls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chasing enemies that escape


----------



## Novelsito (Sep 24, 2008)

this is probably the worst game i have ever played


----------



## Syao4 (Sep 24, 2008)

Whenever I try to save my game,it's getting stuck on a white screen.
Any way to fix that?


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 24, 2008)

Fission said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the problem with touch screen controls!? They are responsive, work well.. and that way you can play the game using one hand only, much more comfortable..

It's ridiculous how people crucify this like it was the biggest sin someone could do in a game..


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 24, 2008)

incinerator said:
			
		

> Lots of talk about the ARM7 fix, but has anyone found a fix for slot-2 cards?  Actually I don't know if it's all slot-2 cards, but the M3 Perfect SD isn't working, at least.
> 
> "Perfect" my ass!


Uh, the ARM7 fix works for the M3 Perfect SD, as I did the said method and I have the said flashcart.

*blinks*


----------



## m-dog (Sep 24, 2008)

Yessss i can play this game nowxthanks to  curley 5959's topic on arm 7 .
I am so super gladd now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that i know how it works its yusefull for other games


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 24, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Fission said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because the DS has Touchscreen it does NOT make it a required feature.
I despised it with LoZH and I despise it with this too.

Standard controls would have worked JUST fine.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 24, 2008)

Fission said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, just because it has a touch screen doesn't mean that you need to use it.. but if it works better with it and adds something to the game, why not use it?


----------



## HopOnRocks (Sep 24, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> incinerator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Arm7 file are you using? I'm after trying several now and still wont work. Can't create save file on the opening title page.
I'm after using GameManager 36 and 36a too. Aswell as a variety of settings.
The wiki says that 4x, soft reset, force r/w and trim works but not for me. I've used DS lazy many times in the past but no arm7 file I have seems to work.


----------



## paul3100 (Sep 24, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What Arm7 file are you using? I'm after trying several now and still wont work. Can't create save file on the opening title page.
> I'm after using GameManager 36 and 36a too. Aswell as a variety of settings.
> The wiki says that 4x, soft reset, force r/w and trim works but not for me. I've used DS lazy many times in the past but no arm7 file I have seems to work.



Do what i used to do and download the full rom all ready patched, go to mininova and type in "  Sonic Chronicles " and you may just see what your looking for :;-)

paul


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 24, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Fission said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no choice to use anything else lol - there is no alt. controls for it.
I've tried it and while 'it works', I prefer standard controls.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

Novelsito said:
			
		

> this is probably the worst game i have ever played



You must have played very few games, my friend.


----------



## 2short (Sep 24, 2008)

it's bioware ffs.. it's good!


----------



## Sstew (Sep 24, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Haven't played it yet.. but if not even BioWare can save Sonic.. SEGA should just bury the little hedgehog and let him rest in peace..



They won't ever bury Sonic, He's Sega's Mario.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 25, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> As far as the glitchiness in sound and video, I notice it too but I SERIOUSLY doubt this happens on a retail cart.









Apparently not.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 25, 2008)

hey irpacy,
where's the fourth hideout place and how do i get there?
(ive been to the 2 of them in the grassy place. lol i dunno their proper names. and the one down the sewer in the city)


----------



## Killermech (Sep 25, 2008)

@tinymonkeyt
The one you're missing is on the roof. Right before you fight the queen, you can jump to the left side of the buildings, continue that route and you'll find the hideout.

This is one kickass game imo. It has its flaws, clunky map movement control, music is meh bleh and some of the sound effects are just plain horrible. Why does Amy sound like a man being whipped? But it's stuff that can be forgiven, cause the rest of the game is really enjoyable. Same as Mass effect, it had its glitches. But due to its awesomeness, it was forgiven.

The IGN review is by Mark Bozon.. check out his previous reviews and you'll learn to ignore that persons opinions. How he got a job as a reviewer is beyond me.


----------



## rashef (Sep 25, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> @tinymonkeyt
> The IGN review is by Mark Bozon.. check out his previous reviews and you'll learn to ignore that persons opinions. How he got a job as a reviewer is beyond me.


Blowjob ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, the game is nice tho "greatness" we expected from a BioWare product and sonic combined is not in it. Or at least i haven't found it yet. Now if only i'd be able to change the annoying BG music to something else xD.


----------



## cutterjohn (Sep 25, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, BW's idea of an RPG is to take a perfectly good turn based system and attempt to turn it into a RT action RPG, while claiming it's still sort of turn based.  Unfortunately for them all of their RPGs haven't turned out exactly great, especially the NWN series.

It took CD Projekt with The Witcher to show BW how an actually good(and fun) ARPG could be made with their engine, although CP re-wrote the renderer and other parts of the engine...


----------



## Dwight (Sep 25, 2008)

Just started chapter 2. Now that I have all four characters, I'm going back to green hill zone to get all those extra things. I'm really enjoying this game so far.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> The IGN review is by Mark Bozon.. check out his previous reviews and you'll learn to ignore that persons opinions. How he got a job as a reviewer is beyond me.



Yeah, I agree with you regarding Bozon reviews. Sometimes they're on the money, but most times I get the impression (based on my own experience with a game) that he doesn't play through much of whatever game he happens to be reviewing. I know their time is stretched, but it's perhaps something to keep into consideration when reading any review.

But he got his job as a reviewer with them because he used to be a developer. So, he has a unique insight that most other IGN reviewers don't. Of course, it doesn't make his reviews more accurate.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 25, 2008)

Dwight said:
			
		

> Just started chapter 2. Now that I have all four characters, I'm going back to green hill zone to get all those extra things. I'm really enjoying this game so far.



I must say that this was may favorite part till now. There was so much stuff to doo in Green Hill after getting Tails and Rouge... And there are still areas I can`t reach with my current party! I love those kind of games, which shows you areas, you can`t reach at the moment but you keep remembering it till you have the abilities or the characters to reach them.

And the combat is really fast for a jrpg... I mean there is no standing around. If one character is jumping back from an attack the other is already preparing for his/her attack! 

So far I like it


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 25, 2008)

How can I make this work on may R4DS? I have the FW 1.18 and I always got the "Save-Error" when I want to play it =(

In the Thread posted here, the link is down, so where else can I get the "arm7-fix"?

Please help


----------



## dib (Sep 25, 2008)

GBAtemp needs to pass a rule: Take your R4 shit to the R4 site, or to the R4 area of the forum.  There's a million of these posts and topics regarding a fix that's been around for about a year.


----------



## agentgamma (Sep 25, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> How can I make this work on may R4DS? I have the FW 1.18 and I always got the "Save-Error" when I want to play it =(
> 
> In the Thread posted here, the link is down, so where else can I get the "arm7-fix"?
> 
> Please help



ARM7 Patch it


----------



## penguinwarfare (Sep 25, 2008)

There was already a patched version when I downloaded it on release day.  A few of the links in the ARM7 patch thread weren't working so I just downloaded that one instead.  

Also, never let anyone else form an opinion of a game you haven't played yet.  IGN reviews in general aren't very well done.


----------



## ZPE (Sep 25, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> How can I make this work on may R4DS? I have the FW 1.18 and I always got the "Save-Error" when I want to play it =(
> 
> In the Thread posted here, the link is down, so where else can I get the "arm7-fix"?
> 
> Please help



If the link is down you can extract the arm7.bin file from another DS game that doesn't need the fix (using DSLazy/DSBuff).


----------



## crashaeh (Sep 25, 2008)

Its Great!!


----------



## Trukkle (Sep 25, 2008)

cutterjohn said:
			
		

> Yeah, BW's idea of an RPG is to take a perfectly good turn based system and attempt to turn it into a RT action RPG, while claiming it's still sort of turn based.  Unfortunately for them all of their RPGs haven't turned out exactly great, especially the NWN series.


Thousands of still-dedicated Baldur's Gate 1&2 and NWN players would disagree about "not turning out exactly great". Everything's turn-based behind the scenes, but shows you a pausable realtime game.

Liking the game so far, but the camera's so jerky when running around on the overworld I'm not sure it's worth sticking with.


----------



## jmonee84 (Sep 25, 2008)

Meh.  I was really excited about this one, yet now that I've seen it, I'll pass.  I'm saving my time for really great RPGs.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Sep 25, 2008)

ARAM 7 fix doesnt work for me help i need a working version to get sonic cronicles on my R4DS


----------



## scoozer (Sep 25, 2008)

Guys, using the Donor / Patient method, use *SimCity Creater (U)* as the Donor. It works.


----------



## Dingler (Sep 25, 2008)

Not liking it so far... To me it's just your average RPG with well-known Sonic Sprites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Where's that special Sonic feeling? No fast-pased action or anything! I'm fine with some good ol' turn-based RPG, but to me this has nothing to do with Sonic at all, and frankly there are better RPGs out there.


----------



## SargeSmash (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe I'm just missing it, but I'm having the same problem as an earlier poster in that when I save, it gives a white screen and fails from there on an Acekard 2.  If anyone knows how to fix this, it'd be greatly appreciated.  I tried the ARM7 fix, but it doesn't seem to work for this particular problem.

In any case, I managed to get it all working using YSMenu on my R4.  I'm definitely seeing the movie and sound glitchiness, and I don't think it's from my MicroSD, as I've tried on both an R4 and AK2 with a 2GB Japanese Kingston and a 4GB Transcend Class 6.

I agree with previous posters, in that I can definitely see the Bioware influence, but the touchscreen-only controls are pretty weak.  And there's some really choppy scrolling going on, which is weird for a Sonic game.  And I'm not entirely sure the characters will be able to pull me through, Sonic has never been my favorite.


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Sep 26, 2008)

Supercard SD users, if you have slowdowns, try formatting your SD card, I got this tip from PCrep from the SC forum and it works great


----------



## Emdudeman1 (Sep 28, 2008)

The ARM7 fix worked for me, im using M3 simply.


----------



## cupajoe (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know why so many people don't like this game. I'm loving it. It has the best dialogue (maybe even story) of any DS game I have ever played. It has fast paced battle. No random encounters. It's a good RPG in my book. Sure the sounds are the best, but that shouldn't distract you from the core gameplay. Give the game some more time and you might enjoy it, like I do


----------



## sdnoob (Sep 29, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> I don't know why so many people don't like this game. I'm loving it. It has the best dialogue (maybe even story) of any DS game I have ever played. It has fast paced battle. No random encounters. It's a good RPG in my book. Sure the sounds _*aren't*_ the best, but that shouldn't distract you from the core gameplay. Give the game some more time and you might enjoy it, like I do


Corrected.

Yeah, this really isn't your typical sonic game, but i find it quite fun imo. Certainly not the best, but far from the worst (rpg-wise).


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 29, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> I don't know why so many people don't like this game. I'm loving it. It has the best dialogue (maybe even story) of any DS game I have ever played. It has fast paced battle. No random encounters. It's a good RPG in my book. Sure the sounds are the best, but that shouldn't distract you from the core gameplay. Give the game some more time and you might enjoy it, like I do


There is a story?


----------



## Narstyle (Sep 29, 2008)

Any support for M3 Sakura (excluding the triple boot for iTouch / M3 Real Firmware)?


----------



## xshinox (Oct 1, 2008)

making money aka rings in this game is not that easy. enemies dont drop it and you're suppose to sell your drops you get from enemies but you still dont get enough $. =/


----------



## mbruno (Oct 10, 2008)

Now, if only the US version of this game would get dumped.


----------



## Falco20019 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have save-problems. When I save my game, everything seems to be ok. Savegame is listed correctly when I want to overwirte it. But when I restart the DS and want to load the game, it's not existant or, in my second try, i had an old save, what was overwritten maybe 10 times... Any idea?

I use a SCDSOne v1. Maybe it detects the Savefile-Size wrong? What filesize does the game need? I will try to format my game und will try the ARM7-fix now, but since the ARM7-problem has other effects like whitescreen and not "false saving" i'm not very confident...


----------



## aerowalk (Oct 15, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> I don't know why so many people don't like this game. I'm loving it. It has the best dialogue (maybe even story) of any DS game I have ever played. It has fast paced battle. No random encounters. It's a good RPG in my book. Sure the sounds are the best, but that shouldn't distract you from the core gameplay. Give the game some more time and you might enjoy it, like I do



If they can somehow get rid of that pesky 'DDR minigame' when activating super moves, it would be an alrite game lol
this game is unplayable for me coz I sux at rhythm based game -> i can't even heal myself using tail's skill, and my super moves always missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in elite beat agents, i cant even pass tutorial stage @[email protected] lmao


----------



## 2dere (Nov 17, 2008)

Argh. suxt2bu when it comes to the timing thing Aerowalk. There are some, what are they cahos? That make you automatically pass. I'd trade you mine but I'm without net atmo. (I'm in a cafe.)


----------

